# Sepang Blue RS3: Dual stage new car prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I tried to include more of the wash and decon images in this write up as i rarely get the time to document everything. So this is more of a start to finish thread

This car is nearly 12 months old and thus has suffered in certain areas. Multiple stone chips and wash marks all over the car, some areas worse than others. So 2 stages were needed to overcome the hard paint

Car on delivery ready for washing

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels and callipers cleaned first to get rid of grease and normal road grime

DSC_0041 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then tyres and arches

DSC_0042 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After that the whole car received a liberal spray of pre wash, and was then foamed over the top. Gaps, trims etc brushed at this point to

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After 5 minutes or so the car was carefully and methodically blasted to remove as much dirt and debris as possible

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then it received its bucket wash

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After a through and gentle rinse

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After this the car goes through some liquid decontamination to remove organic and inorganic matter thats bonded to the paint, and then lastly a physical decontamination with a clay cloth

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Car done, its dried using towels and air pressure to clear all gaps etc. And then brought inside ready for wheels

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wheels removed they are also treated for organic and inorganic contamination to get them sparkly clean

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

All better and wiped down with panel wipe

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then coated inside and out

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Same with the callipers

DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And refit, wheels torqued correctly and tyre pressures checked

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After the wheels are refitted the car is pulled in the surgery

DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then masked up to collect as much polishing dust as possible whilst still allowing access to polishing gloss plastics

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some stone chips touched in

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0041 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then to machining. First area of note was holograms on the spoiler, this happens quite a lot for some reason

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Moving on

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0070 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

50/50

DSC_0038 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rear scuff

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0047 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then gloss plastics

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Now time to refine

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Quick check post refinement

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Coating time, to protect and increase safety. Paint and glass at this point (wheels already done)

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finally some finished shots indoors

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some outside shots

DSC_0084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Another long one i know. But as always, honest and thorough. Shot in raw, no editing other than reg plates


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Great work as ever.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fab work. RS3 looks great :thumb:

Gotta love that colour


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great work again,looks good in that colour


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Awesome! 

Best thing about the car is that nobody has gone "OMG lets black everything out" and kept the silver/chrome. Looks much classier than if it'd been "Blacked"


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work Matt as always. THe RS3 is always a tasty looking car and this is no exception. :thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

that colour really is stunning, great work:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeez that looks incredible now matt. Seriously fantastic work chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work as usual Matt, I have something sepang blue to work on myself soon looking forward to it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## cosmicremedy (Jan 25, 2010)

Very Nice, love these


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice. What's with the 90s steering wheel lock?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great turnaround Matt you certainly worked your magic as always


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic work as always Matt :thumb: The "Pop" you produce from that beautiful Sepang blue is something else! Respect to you buddy :thumb:

Another Obsidian Stunner:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Not bad:lol:
Seriously stunning work matt:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

If I end up 1/10 as talented as you are I'll be a happy man!  incredible Matt


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top work Matt👍


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Proper detail bud :thumb:


----------

